# Need a bid help for this one 110 feet long X 40 Feet wide.



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello all Need help with an estimate or bid for: Drive on a small hill 110 feet long X 40 Feet wide. Here is a lool at it. Plus 1 mile of mailboxes to do Picture of thos coming: THE BLACK PATCHES ARE VERY SOFT TO STEP ON!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I think you need to check your measurements. Looks like 20x50 or so to me. Maybe

Don't worry about those fresh coldpatches. The DOT wings will pull those right up on the first storm. That's why they put them in this time of year.......


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

CJsSnowplowing;877655 said:


> Hello all Need help with an estimate or bid for: Drive on a small hill 110 feet long X 40 Feet wide. Here is a look at it. Plus 1 mile of mailboxes to do Picture of those coming: THE BLACK PATCHES ARE VERY SOFT TO STEP ON!


She want me to measured from the widest & the longest. She told me where to stand & she took the other end of the 300 foot tape Once she stopped she told me to look at it. SO THIS 110 FEET x 40 FEET IS HER MEASUREMENTS SHE WANTED! She wanted the highest for the deepest snow stom. So there is extra area to push the snow. Long ways measured from the corner where I took the picture to the trees to pass the shed where she wants the snow pushed. CAN NOT BLOCK THE SHED. Penn DOT does get close to the mail boxes they stay 2 feet away she said. Penn DOT just put those frsh balck patches there. Want the snow over the crub on the side of driveway. She also said the she paid $68.90 for 1 push job was not done & the mail boxes area was not done. In late winter or early spring snow storm of 2008 gotten 112 to 18 inches on that snow storm. And they blocked the shed &* LEFT! I told her for that $68.90 I would have finish the Job & try to push back the snow as far as I can. If get too much snow need to hire someone to removal off the land.
The one she hired when this took place HIS truck was in the shop very very very long time. The back-up snowplowing person claimmed the had to go on a towing job for some motor club Why they could not finish it. Looks like towing to more important then plowing there snowplowing customers.


----------



## cowbell247 (Oct 8, 2009)

That doesn't sound unreasonable for a clean-up price to fix someone elses screw-up, but it sounds a little on the low side for that size drive. Also, her requirements for the job sound like you need to make sure you tell her that you are not responsible for damages to the curbing and other plowing surfaces. She may come back to haunt you if you don't have it in writing. Don't mean to be long winded. I'm new out here and am enjoying all the excellent first hand information. It doesn't snow much here in Indiana where I live now, but it did in Maine where I am from!!


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

We did that in 2007 / 2008 season From $35.00 for 15 minutes for light snow under 6 inches & $65.00 for heavy snow up to 8 inches for 30 minutes. Those mailboxes took the longest time due to need to make a circle. plowing by the mail boxes raise the plow go down Pope Road across & up Cardinal Road plow again repeat till she said she happy most of the mail boxes took 4 pushes. She want the snow over that curb to. She want to see the curb. SHE DOES NOT LIKE THE SHED BEING BLOCKED! NEED TO PUSH THE SNOW PASSED THOSE TREES. ALSO NEED TO HOPE THE PLOW DOES NOT GET STUCK BETWEEN THEM! SHE ALSO DOES NOT LIKE TRUCK BEING DOWN FOR A SNOW STORM. MY TRUCK GOES IN FOR STATE INSPECTION FEBRUARY 2010. LAST YEARS WAS IN OR AT THE SHOP FOR A MONTH DUE TO I COULD NOT PAID-IN-FULL AT ONCE. WAS MAKING PAYMENTS ON A $2,500.00 REPAIR & INSPECTION BILL. NEED A LOT OF PARTS FOR STATE INSPECTION! I came from Kane PA. From 2008 to now we moved to Saint Marys due to a fire at the work shop. Equipment shop is in Clearmount 15 miles pass Elk State Park. Offices in Wilcox, Johnsonburg, & Saint Marys. The offices are ran by family members.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

WeDoSnowplowing;877854 said:


> We did that in 2007 / 2008 season From $35.00 for 15 minutes for light snow under 6 inches & $65.00 for heavy snow up to 8 inches for 30 minutes. Those mailboxes took the longest time due to need to make a circle. plowing by the mail boxes raise the plow go down Pope Road across & up Cardinal Road plow again repeat till she said she happy most of the mail boxes took 4 pushes. She want the snow over that curb to. She want to see the curb. SHE DOES NOT LIKE THE SHED BEING BLOCKED! NEED TO PUSH THE SNOW PASSED THOSE TREES. ALSO NEED TO HOPE THE PLOW DOES NOT GET STUCK BETWEEN THEM! SHE ALSO DOES NOT LIKE TRUCK BEING DOWN FOR A SNOW STORM. MY TRUCK GOES IN FOR STATE INSPECTION FEBRUARY 2010. LAST YEARS WAS IN OR AT THE SHOP FOR A MONTH DUE TO I COULD NOT PAID-IN-FULL AT ONCE. WAS MAKING PAYMENTS ON A $2,500.00 REPAIR & INSPECTION BILL. NEED A LOT OF PARTS FOR STATE INSPECTION! I came from Kane PA. From 2008 to now we moved to Saint Marys due to a fire at the work shop. Equipment shop is in Clearmount 15 miles pass Elk State Park. Offices in Wilcox, Johnsonburg, & Saint Marys. The offices are ran by family members.


So your the one that had a break down & was down for a very long time. It was her back-up.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

CJsSnowplowing;877863 said:


> So your the one that had a break down & was down for a very long time. It was her back-up.


Well she found out NOT to have a Truck & Auto Repair Service with a towing service. When Truck & Auto Repair is slow they do snowplowing on the side. I DID NOT DO 1 PASS & LEAVE. THE Truck & Auto Repair Service with a towing service DID THEY WENT ON A TOWING CALL. Same Service State inspection garage I took my truck to. NO WOUNDER THAY ASK WHO WAS MY CUSTOMERS!


----------

